# Vintage Hercules



## 1917 Hercules (Mar 25, 2017)

Can Anyone give me any idea how much this bike might be worth?


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 25, 2017)

Thanks a very nice bike. Hercules was bought out by Raleigh. ladies bike are less value than men's. Not sure on value Some me here would know.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks to me like a Hercules from right around WWII. The "1917" is a serial number and not the date. Does the rear hub shell say anything besides "Hercules"? Nice bike in very good condition there. Does it have 26 or 28 inch wheels?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 25, 2017)

Not sure of what it's worth over there, but over here in the UK it could reach a few hundred £'s. Not sure how English ladies cycles are prized in the U.S.  as their design seems a little staid compared to their American contemporaries.
That said, that is a fantastic, very original looking machine and with a lovely 'Bluemels' pump too!
I echo


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 25, 2017)

...... @SirMike1983 and would love to see some more details of that 3 speed hub.


----------



## morton (Mar 27, 2017)

Usually as others have said, step thrus don't bring much.  I recently sold a Hercules rehabbed and with new rubber for $75, but yours is an exception because of the many very desirable "options" and age and worth a lot more than that.

Those "war grade" tires look to be in exceptional condition.


----------



## 1917 Hercules (Apr 2, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Not sure of what it's worth over there, but over here in the UK it could reach a few hundred £'s. Not sure how English ladies cycles are prized in the U.S.  as their design seems a little staid compared to their American contemporaries.
> That said, that is a fantastic, very original looking machine and with a lovely 'Bluemels' pump too!
> I echo



Thanks dnc1 I'll try to take a few more pictures of the rear hub area at diferent angles. Maybe after I retire I'll ride more. Have a Bottecchia Deluxe I bought new back in like 1973 or 4 sitting in the basement but tires are all dry rotted. One of these days I'll get to that. 
Take care and if you hear anyone looking for the Hercules let me know if you would.
Tom


----------



## 1917 Hercules (Apr 2, 2017)

morton said:


> Usually as others have said, step thrus don't bring much.  I recently sold a Hercules rehabbed and with new rubber for $75, but yours is an exception because of the many very desirable "options" and age and worth a lot more than that.
> 
> Those "war grade" tires look to be in exceptional condition.



Yes I think I could ride the bike if the tubes inside were good. Things to do -- always something.   Tom


----------



## 1917 Hercules (Apr 2, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Looks to me like a Hercules from right around WWII. The "1917" is a serial number and not the date. Does the rear hub shell say anything besides "Hercules"? Nice bike in very good condition there. Does it have 26 or 28 inch wheels?



I'll have to go downstairs and see what size the tires are one of these days. I'll let you know when I do.
Take Care & Ride Safe,
Tom


----------



## 1917 Hercules (Apr 2, 2017)

redline1968 said:


> Thanks a very nice bike. Hercules was bought out by Raleigh. ladies bike are less value than men's. Not sure on value Some me here would know.



Thanks redline 1968. My aunt had it during and after WWII. She was a secratary to Ambassador Dunn in five different countries. France, Spain, Italy, England and one more I can't remember right know. 13th child of one of our farming relation that was just taken in after the father had taken off and the mother passed on. QUIT A LIFE.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 2, 2017)

Great history nice to see it in the family as it should be


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 3, 2017)

1917 Hercules said:


> Thanks dnc1 I'll try to take a few more pictures of the rear hub area at diferent angles. Maybe after I retire I'll ride more. Have a Bottecchia Deluxe I bought new back in like 1973 or 4 sitting in the basement but tires are all dry rotted. One of these days I'll get to that.
> Take care and if you hear anyone looking for the Hercules let me know if you would.
> Tom



You're welcome Tom, would still love to see more detailed pics.


----------

